# Metro



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Inline triple. Middle retired at 180 yds thrown 1st, left retired at 155 yds thrown 2nd, flyer at 250 yds thrown 3rd. First 4 dogs to run, 3 handled.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

So much for needing a quad with a punch bird at 600+ yards I guess huh?;-)


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

errr....yep......

It's taking it's toll.

81 entries, Limited All-Age.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not there, but I heard my dog Kidd smacked it. Must be an April Fool's joke.

SM


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

yes it was a joke


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

From text message. Hoping its accurate.

Amat callbacks 1,4,5,6,9,10,12,16,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,36,38,39,42,43,44,47,49,50

Qual 2,4,10,12,14,15,16,19,22,26,28,30,31,34


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Limited all-age, 35 back.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Qualifying - 13 back to the 3rd series water blind to start Sat 8 AM:

2, 4, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 19, 26, 28, 30, 31, 34


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

19 back to waterblind in open.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

12 back to water marks in Open.

SM


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Big congrats to HaM and handler Rob Erhardt and owner Bill McKnight for an Open win, and to Kid and owner/handler Aaron Kelly for a Open second.

Congrats to Ed Aycock and Tubby for a Qual 1st.

Sorry I don't know more...

I think 13 back to the derby 2nd series in the morning.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Some more placements:

Open
1st - HaM
2nd - Hummer (Ty R.)
3rd - Kid (Aaron K)
4th - Piper (Markl E.)
RJ ??? (Ty R.)
The only jam I know is Mike Boley and Chili

Am
1st - Chuck M and a big black dog???
2nd - Blue (Sharon G) qualifies for natl am
3rd - JR (Sharon G)
4th - Kate (James R.)
RJ - Chef (Ed A)
The only Jams I know are Mike Boley and chili and Ed Krueger and Chef

Qual
1st - Tubby (Ed A.)
2nd ??? (Rob E)
3rd - ???(Bart P.)
4th -???(Gabe W.)
no jams or rj

congrats to all! Sorry this is not complete


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wahooh. Huge Congrats to Mr. Bill/Mrs. Sarita & Ham on The Open win. Beans & I are happy for y'all.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to HaM and Rob for the Open win! And to Bill and Sarita. What a weekend!

--Susie


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

christinaA said:


> Some more placements:
> 
> Open
> 1st - HaM
> ...


Congrats to all 

To our fellow club members and dogs. Super job Ed Krueger and Chef for RJam in amateur and to team Mize with Chuck handling Tonka to the blue in amateur.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Mike on double AA JAMS with Chili!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

WOW!! Congratulations to Chuck & Margie Mize with Tonkah!!!! Now, get him qualified!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Rob, Bill, and Sarita! Also Boley for the green double header! That is outstanding brother Mike.

And special congrats to Aaron and Kidd puppy. We needed some good news yesterday!

Shayne


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Congrats to all
> 
> To our fellow club members and dogs. Super job *Ed Krueger and Chef for RJam* in amateur and to team Mize with Chuck handling Tonka to the blue in amateur.



Confusing with two Chefs, especially with both their handlers being Eds! Congrats to *Ed Aycock and Chef on the RJ* and to *Ed Krueger and Chef on the JAM*. A JAM in the Am with a dog that turned 2 less than 2 weeks ago is amazing. Should we start calling them Chef SR and Chef JR? ;-)

Congrats to Chuck and Marge on the win with Dakota!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Confusing with two Chefs, especially with both their handlers being Eds! Congrats to *Ed Aycock and Chef on the RJ* and to *Ed Krueger and Chef on the JAM*. A JAM in the Am with a dog that turned 2 less than 2 weeks ago is amazing. Should we start calling them Chef SR and Chef JR? ;-)
> 
> Congrats to Chuck and Marge on the win with Tonka!


Thanks Dave for getting it straightened out for me. 

I just think it cool that I can be involved w my phone now. Again SVRC members and all job well done.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Rob on Open win! Way to go Boley on finishing both stakes!!
Bobby


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

christinaA said:


> Some more placements:
> 
> Open
> 1st - HaM
> ...


New FC Hummer Youngblood/Ty Rorem!!! Way to go!!

Congrats to Penny, Chuck and Margie, Dr Ed, Sharon, Ed K, Mike Boley!! Congrats to ALL!!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to HaM for the Open win. And congratulations to our fellow club members Chuck and Marg winning the AM with Tonka and to Ed Krueger and Chef for a Jam in the AM.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to Chuck & Marg on the Am Win,also Ed K. and Chef jr. on the Am Jam


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Good girl Hammy...especially delighted for Rob Erhardt. Congratultions, Rob, and many thanks.

Sarita and Bill


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Confusing with two Chefs, especially with both their handlers being Eds! Congrats to *Ed Aycock and Chef on the RJ* and to *Ed Krueger and Chef on the JAM*. A JAM in the Am with a dog that turned 2 less than 2 weeks ago is amazing. Should we start calling them Chef SR and Chef JR? ;-)!


Ed and I decided we were probably part of an event that is unlikely to be duplicated:

2 different Eds from 2 different states running 2 different Chefs of 2 different colors running back to back in the last series of the Amateur at the same trial and both got green ribbons

Looks like the Chef from SD has a bright future


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ed and I decided we were probably part of an event that is unlikely to be duplicated:
> 
> 2 different Eds from 2 different states running 2 different Chefs of 2 different colors running back to back in the last series of the Amateur at the same trial and both got green ribbons
> 
> Looks like the Chef from SD has a bright future


Congrats Eds. I recently came across a picture of sweet Tubby puppy playing on a dog bed in my living room. He's ready for the big time.

Shayne


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Derby
1st Bruiser (Mark E.)
2nd Trucker (Bart P)
3rd Yaz (Martha R.)
4th Manny (Robbie B)
RJ Charlie (Ken R)
(no jams)

I'll post a photo of the derby 4th later this evening.

All results will be on EE soon.

Congrats to all and thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Manny.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Derby 4th series water marks


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Big Congratulations Rob!!!​


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Rob and HaM on their Open first and to Rob and Bea on the Qual 2d. And way too many other congrats but especially to the 2 Ed's and the 2 Chefs, way to go, congrats! And a big congratulations to Ed and Tubby on the killer Qual win!


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

WOW!! Congratulations to Chuck & Margie Mize with Dakota!!!!

WTG Rob on your open win!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Big congrats to James Roberts on Kate's Open JAM and AM 4th. This was Kates first trial since finishing her derby career in November(59 points).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats to Mike with Chili. You 2 did a real nice job. You've come a long way baby!;-)

Congrats to Aaron for finishing and placing in the Open for the first time with Kid. That's very cool!!

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to all the finishes of some very challenging test. slight correction Sharon and Hal Gierman qualified JR for NatAM. Blue was already qualed.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Any derby results by chance?

Thanks


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

resulted posted on EE

1st Mark Edwards
2nd Bart Peterson
3rd Martha Russell
4th Robby Bickley


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Big Congrats to Mark Edwards on Derby Win and Qual 4th!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------

